# Problems with Yamaha Studio Manager for LS9-32



## marcusianl

Hello respective members of CB,

I'm a high school student and the other day I discovered this software that Yamaha provides. As the title says, we're running a Yamaha LS9-32 and I thought that it would be great to be able to pre-program EQ, levels, cues and whatnot. I went out and bought a MIDI-USB connector and hooked that up along with an ethernet cable to the board and my laptop. I started the syncing process in Studio Manager but around 20% it stops and the board's monitor flashes "Tx Buffer Full." I tried messing around with the MIDI settings on the board but to no avail. I've searched all the official set up guides for Studio Manager the specific LS9 editor, and the MIDI section of the board's book but have come up with nothing about the Tx buffer. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## NickJones

A buffer is a part of the RAM where data is stored when moving from one place to another, so its telling you it's full. The manual has this to say:

> Too much data has been transmitted via the HA Remote output
> port.


 except it's not output, its input. And it's trying to do more than it can handle. Check that the console is running the latest software, and that you are using the current LS9 version. If this keeps happening, then try transferring in smaller amounts, try just setting the EQs and transfer, just setting the cues and transfer, it may even be the size of the built in RAM on your USB-MIDI converter, so small chunks and you should be fine.
Nick


----------



## marcusianl

How then can I isolate each chunk that I want to transfer? I should clarify that when it gave me that error I was syncing Console>PC, not PC>Console. I have yet to try syncing settings from my PC to the Console.


----------



## techjake

I don't know much about MIDI, but wasn't this console designed to be controlled purely through Ethernet?


----------



## marcusianl

I think it does require MIDI. When I was downloading and setting up Studio Manager it wanted me to set up MIDI ports, and when I tried syncing without MIDI it wouldn't do anything.


----------



## g15

The LS9 can be controlled directly through ethernet. You need the DME Network driver and that is configured as the port that the Studio mananger connects to the console with.


----------



## marcusianl

g15: Could you direct me to a guide on configuring that? I installed the DME Network Driver and it's set up on the same IP, subnet mask, and gateway as the board, but still won't work.


----------



## epimetheus

I controlled an LS9-16 directly via ethernet at my last church. Install the DME network driver and make sure you can ping the console via it's IP. I believe it responds to a ping. You most definitely do not need a USB-Midi adapter. I'd give the console a static IP as well. You can't set the computer and the console to the same IP, they have to be different, i.e. that last octet has to be different.


----------



## Anonymous067

Wouldn't you have to run this through a router too, in order to address both devices an IP? Or does it work like Shure's UR gear, where you can have just one, and only one device hooked up to your Ethernet jack?

Just a thought, I've never worked on an LS9.


----------



## TimmyP1955

MIDI connections are unnecessary, although there are some MIDI port settings that must be done correctly.


Networking & Wireless Networking with LS9 & Windows XP

DME NETWORK DRIVER SETUP
- Confirm that “DME-N Network Driver”, “Studio Manager”, & “LS9 Editor” are installed on your PC.
- Click on “Start” menu and then click on “Control Panel”
- Double click on the “DME Network Driver”
- Click on “New” button (The middle section should allow for data to be entered).
- Enter “Device Name” (I.E., “LS9”)
- Enter “Device IP Address” (Go to LS9 “Setup” screen. Use the same “IP Address” shown there)
- Enter “Device MAC Address” (Go to LS9 “Setup” screen. Use the same “MAC Address” shown there)
- Select “Device Port No.” as “1”
- Click “Apply” then click “Save and Close”

NETWORK SETUP
- Click on “Start” menu and then click on “Control Panel”
- Double click on “Network Connections”
- Right click on “Local Area Connection” and then click on “Properties”
[For wireless networking right click on “Wireless Network Connection” & follow same steps below]
- Select “General” tab, scroll to and click on “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)”
- Select “Use the following IP Address” and enter a Static IP Address [NOTE 1]
(I.E., 192.168.0.130) ***DO NOT USE THE SAME NUMBER AS THE CONSOLE*** [NOTE 2]

- Set the Subnet Mask (I.E. 255.255.255.0) and click on “OK”
***YOU WILL USE THE NUMBER PROVIDED ON THE CONSOLE***

- Click “OK” on “Local Area Connection Properties” box
[For wireless networking click “OK” on “Wireless Network Connection Properties” box]
- Click “OK” on “Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)” box
- Close “Network Connections” box
- Restart Computer [not always necessary]
- Turn off all Firewalls. (I.E., Norton, Symantec, etc… & Turn off Windows Firewall. [not always necessary]

STUDIO MANAGER SETUP (steps with * may need to be repeated each time Studio Manager is launched)
* Launch Studio Manager
- Select “File”, then “Setup” then “Modify Workspace”
- Add “LS9” from “Device Editor” to the “Workspace” [NOTE 3]
* Select “MIDI Ports” and “check” identical (the same) “Input Port” & “Output Port” & click “Apply” [NOTE 3]
* Click “OK” on the “Setup for …” box
* Double-click on the LS9 Icon and open LS9 Editor
* Click on “File” and select “System Set Up”
* Select identical (the same) “Input Port” and “Output Port” [NOTE 3]
* Enter “Administrator Password”, if you have set one, (same as on the LS9) and click “OK” [NOTE 3]
* Click on “Synchronization” and select “Re-Synchronizing”
* Select “Console -> PC” or “PC -> Console” and click “OK”

After “Re-Synchronizing” is completed, you should be good to go!

NOTE 1: It may be necessary to change this setting back to “Obtain an IP address automatically” in order to later connect to the Internet or certain networks.

NOTE 2: If you have already set up your PC for control via a “wired” Ethernet connection or have already set up your PC for wireless connection, you will need to enter a different Static IP Address so the two do not conflict (I.E., 192.168.0.131).

NOTE 3: Click “Set Default” to make LS9 default console, other wise you must repeat these steps each time you launch Studio Manager.

NOTE REGARDING DIRECT CONNECTION CABLES: You may use either a “Standard” Ethernet cable or a “Crossover” cable for a direct connection between an LS9 and a PC. (NOTE: Some of Yamaha’s other consoles require a crossover cable for direct connection to a PC).

NOTE REGARDING ROUTERS: When connecting THROUGH a router, use a “Standard” Ethernet cable to the PC and either a “Standard” or “Crossover” cable to the LS9. Connect these cables to the router outputs ports ONLY (LAN ports). Do NOT connect to the port on the router labeled “Internet” or “WAN”. The steps above are the same whether you use a direct connection or connect through a router.

(Updated on: Mon, 28 January 2008 20:49 by Tom Boisseau on ProSoundWeb.)


----------



## soundlight

If you're still having issues with this by the end of the week, I'll be back on campus and will have access to an LS9 to test things.

But yeah, you only need to connect via the ethernet port, not the midi port. The MIDI data is transmitted back and forth via the Network. You have to make sure you select the right MIDI port settings in Studio Manager. You have to add the MIDI ports and then select them - it's a two-part process.

You can connect the ethernet cable directly to the computer or run it through a router if you will be connecting multiple Yamaha network devices. I have an install in our blackbox that has an LS9-16 and 3 DME Sattelite units connected to a basic network switch that allows me to control the LS9 and the DMEs through the same network connection.


----------



## NickJones

Could you not use a Cat5 crossover?
Nick


----------



## soundlight

NickJones said:


> Could you not use a Cat5 crossover?
> Nick



For direct connection to a computer through the ethernet port (which you can do), you can use either a straight or a crossover cable. Aren't autosensing ports wonderful?


----------



## marcusianl

Unfortunately soundlight I won't even be able to get access to the board until next week to try these fixes. My school is on summer vacation and they don't give students the keys to the theatre (even though we're the only ones who know how to turn the lights on). I'll try to go in on Monday and see if the straight Ethernet works. I'll come on CB while I'm there and let you know if it worked.

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Anonymous067

marcusianl said:


> My school is on summer vacation and they don't give students the keys to the theatre (even though we're the only ones who know how to turn the lights on).
> Thanks,
> Marcus



I love the irony of that...I'm in the same situation myself...

But then again, I do understand not giving students keys...think about it...


----------



## marcusianl

Well the thing is, our auditorium is keyed so that you can be given a key that only opens doors to the auditorium, nothing else, so it wouldn't be unreasonable to give us that key. If we had malicious intents, we could extremely easily walk away with tens if not hundreds of thousands of dollars of equipment one night after a rental. I think it's more a county issue because they can't tell the school board that they gave a key to minors. I've pursueded the administrator in charge of "running" the auditorium (I use quotes because all he really does is make the schedule) to give us keys to everything inside the space, and I figure by the time I graduate I'll have gotten him to give our head tech a key to the back door.


----------



## NickJones

This has already come up a few times, see this post Keys in a High School.
Nick


----------



## MNicolai

I played this same game a few months ago. First, I'd recommend connecting directly to the console before trying to get routers and networks and wireless connections involved. Keep it simple, and once it's working you can go from there.

Especially check to make certain you have the latest firmware for your console from the Yamaha website. I spent days trying to get it working before checking the firmware version. On a new install, I figured it a given that they'd have installed the latest firmware, but I was mistaken.

Following the instructions above, you should be able to get everything setup, but don't let a "given" detail like the firmware prevent you from getting it working.


----------



## marcusianl

I'll double check the firmware when I get back on the board on Monday.


----------



## Anonymous067

marcusianl said:


> Well the thing is, our auditorium is keyed so that you can be given a key that only opens doors to the auditorium, nothing else...



As with most decent quality patented keyway systems installed in decent sized buildings...it's usually area controlled...
It's not exactly a just-you thing...

In fact at our school, it's even possible to have a key only to the booth, and nothing but the booth.

Again, I think it comes back to the topics we already mentioned.


----------



## marcusianl

So I finally got some time on the board and updated the firmware, resetup studio manager, and changed all my IP settings, but when I go to assign ports for the board in Studio Manager, nothing shows up for input, and the only choice for output is Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth. Any ideas?


----------



## epimetheus

Something with the DME Network driver is not right. This driver handles the Midi over Ethernet. If it's setup correctly, it shows as a Midi source/sink to Windows. I'll take a look at my laptop when I get home. I used to use it to connect with the LS9-16 my previous church has.


----------



## marcusianl

Nevermind, I got it! I reinstalled the DME Network Driver and restart my computer and now it works perfectly. Thanks a ton everyone, so nice to finally have it working.


----------



## epimetheus

I had a blast with Studio Manager and the LS9. The mix position at my previous church was in the balcony. So with the help of my laptop and a wireless router, I would do sound check from the floor to correctly set EQ and levels. Made life much easier. Now I'm back on a analog board and it's taken some time to adjust.


----------



## marcusianl

I realized I could do visual EQ after about an hour and it's so much fun. When I started moving sliders without touching them my light tech freaked out because he thought something was wrong with the board.


----------



## TboneDWise

This is the process I follow to sync the ls9 or m7 cl to computer. I accept no responsibility if you wipe the memory on your console by not being cautios. Also there is great tech support from yamaha

The LS9 connectivity is done thru Ethernet. MID is to control external changes on other outboard equipment. The USB is for Thumb drive style storage for Recording/ Playback of MP3. Also for a "security key " type of feature.
TO Connect to computer install latest firmware on console. (Be sure to back up console on USB Drive first.) Then Update to all recent drivers and Studio Manager, including update for LS9 console.
In your Lan connection properties choose IPV4 and choose properties. 
Choose Use the following IP address. Enter in 192.168.0.12x. the x is any number than what the LS9n is not. You can see ls9 IP address under settings tabs.
Then goto DME Network driver program.
Click Advanced tab
Enter Detect f IP That is just under address on console
Enter detect to IP That is just over address on console
Click Start. 
There should be a device that pops up in table below.
select and click "Add to device list" (window closes)
In Target Device list should be the ls9.
select save and close

Open studio Manager
pop up that says midi port not assigned shows. click ok
Open File drop down and select set up
under modify work space select console and add to workspace
under midi settings select ls9 on both sides
Click update ports
Leave midi thru checked
in both boxes select appropriate port
Click set default
Under preferences tab uncheck Auto sync
click apply and ok

Back on studio Manager go to synchronize Select from hardware. * failure to do this part will result in wiping console memory*

once synced the console will appear and voila... you are done. enjoy


----------

